# Groovy Glove Giveaway



## Petguide.com (May 6, 2013)

​



> A clean dog is groovy, baby! Here’s your chance to win a Groovy Glove™, the handy new way to keep your dog’s paws clean.
> 
> You know where your dog’s been in your house… all you have to do is follow the dirty paw prints! If he doesn’t know how to wipe his feet at the door, the task of keeping his pads clean fall to you. And we all know that paws are the toughest spot to clean. They’re always on the ground, and whatever he steps in gets brought into your house and on your furniture. You need a handy paw-cleaning solution that’s easy to use and always accessible – just like the Groovy Glove. And to celebrate the Kickstarter campaign launching today, we’ve got THREE to giveaway in our Groovy Glove Giveaway!
> 
> ...


Enter to Win the Groovy Glove Giveaway at PetGuide.com.


----------

